# Almost finished Cristallo weight



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I just weighed my Cristallo on a digital scale with everything on it except a rear wheel and the chain. It came in at 13.09 lbs. I am assuming that the rear wheel, chain, tire, and cassette will add around 3 pounds. Does this sound about right.

Next, I weighed my old bike, which felt like a piece of lead when I went to pick it up. It came in at 22.9 lbs and I had always thought it was really light.

I cannot wait to get the rear wheel to try the Cristallo out. Only problem is that it will probably be snowing by then.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Weight sounds about right. My 59cm C50 comes in at about 16.75lbs on an uncertified scale. Bike has older alloy record cranks and alloy bar and stem. Yours should easily be around 16lbs given its smaller frame size and sweet components.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I weighed my C50 with the PR38 paint. 54cm, with full Dura Ace build, Deda newton bar/stem, DA 7801-SL clincher wheels and Vittoria Evo CX tires, nago post, aspide saddle, and heavy Look PP296 pedals. 17.5 pounds (one profile water bottle cage was on it).
Not superlight, but neither am I. Plus, speedplays and Zipps would bring it down close to 16 if it were important to me. If you were really picky, you could probably shave another 100 grams+ off by switching to Zero G brakes and a lighter seatpost.
Cheers!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I did some weighing of the frame and all the parts that are going to go on it, and used the hub weights from the manufacturers' websites. With my training wheels on the bike, the bike will weigh 16.2 lbs, and with racing wheels on it, it will weight 15.1 lbs. What is crazy is that the racing wheels will weigh close to 1,300 grams. If I end up getting one of these crazy sets of wheels that weigh around 1,000 grams, the bike will be sub 15 pounds. Once I get everything built, I'll post pics of the entire bike on the scale. I am really excited about this bike.


----------

